# Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Teichianer und Koieltern!
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen/gehört, dass man Koi´s mit Brot und/ oder Gemüse und Salat füttern kann.
Stimmt das? Ist das ratsam? Was kann man damit bezwecken?


----------



## dalli1970 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s*

Hi Andrea

Mit Brot sollteste etwas Vorsichtig sein!!! Ich habe meine mal damit überfüttert(glaub ich) Das Resultat war,daß Sie 2Tage regungslos am Grund standen und nichts mehr fraßen!!! Ich zum Tele und meinen Händler angerufen und Ihm die Sachlage geschildert; Darauf kam die 1.Frage:Was ist mit den Wasserwerten!und die 2.haste Brot verfüttert?
War wohl ein Fehler!!!Er erklärte mir das im Brot zuviel Backzusatzstoffe,wie Hefe,Treibmittel,Hirschhornsalze und dergleichen verarbeitet werden,welche bei Kio zu Problemen in den Verdaungstrackten führen können!Ab und an mal ne Scheibe Toastbrot können Sie wohl mal vertragen,nur nicht jeden Tag!Ich selber fütter meine seit dem nur noch mit normalem Koifutter und Hundekeksen,die werden wohl anders produziert,da sollen die Stoffe nicht drin sein!Seitdem haben meine Fische keine "Bauchschmerzen" mehr gehabt
Zum Salat!!! Hab ich auch probiert,erst mit frischen Spinatblättern und dann mit Blattsalat,gibt bloß ne Sauerrei!!!Nehmen und zerkauen tun Sie Salat,nur fressen und schlucken nicht,war es dann Leid den Matsch aus dem Filter zu holen und laß es sein!Ob es nur spielerisches Verhalten ist,oder ob Sie doch gewisse Stoffe aus den Blättern lutschen,kann ich nicht sagen!Heiß auf Grünzeug sind Sie immer Gruß Stefan


----------



## Suse (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s*

Moin,
unsere mögen auch wohl mal eine Scheibe Toastbrot.
Grünzeug mögen sie nicht, diesen Sommer lassen sie sogar unsere Wasserpflanzen in Ruhe.
Eine Scheibe Apfelsine, da nagen sie auch ab und an gerne dran herum.
Andere Sachen habe ich noch nicht probiert,
aber solange sich unsere "Wasserschweine" auf ihr "Mastfutter" stürzen, brauchen sie wohl auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s*

Hallöle Ihr zweibeiden!
Danke für die Tipp´s! Ich war bloß etwas verdutzt über die Fütterungsvorschläge.
Jetzt ist mir auch eigefallen, wo ich das gelesen hab: in einem Buch von so nem Koipapst!
Aprpos Apfelsine, die sind doch mit Zeugs behandelt?! Macht man da die Schale ab?


----------



## Suse (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s*

Hallo Andrea,
man kann natürlich Öko-Apfelsinen kaufen...
aber die Pelle essen sie eh nicht mit und man läßt sie ja auch nicht im Teich vergammeln.
Wenn die leergelutscht ist, fische ich sie raus.
Ich glaube von "dem Zeugs" bekommen die nicht viel ab.


----------



## HeinzKordy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s*

Hallo Andrea,

ich gebe meinen Kois alle zwei Wochen mal zwei alte Brötchen. Damit spielen sie recht lage und saugen dann immer die Teile, die vom Wasser weich geworden sind ab.

Ich habe keine Pflanzen mehr im Teich, weil meine Kois alles abgefressen und sogar die Wurzeln ausgegraben haben.

Mein Teichrand ist stark bewachsen und die meisten Pflanzen ragen bis ins Wasser. Die Kois fressen auch hier die Pflanzen ab. Sie fressen die Pflanzen wohl gern. Am Abend hört man sie laut schmatzen.

Salat bekommen die Fische nur, wenn er im Garten wächst. Dann ist er nicht gespritzt. Ich gebe ihnen aber auch ab und zu Erbsen und Mais aus der Dose.
Sie mögen auch gerne Johannisbeeren. Ich habe mal welche gepflückt und probeweise in den Teich geworfen. Sie waren ganz verrückt danach.

Ab und zu bekommen sie auch Orangen. Ich schähle und viertel sie. Dann lutschen die Kois das Fruchtfleisch raus. Die Schalen muss man dann wieder aus dem Teich rausfischen.

Mit vielen lieben Grüßen

Heinz


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s*

Dann erstmal vielen Dank!
Ab welchem Alter kann man denn anfangen den Koi´s Solche Leckerli´s an
zu bieten? Meine sind Dez 08 geboren.

@ Heinz: meine Pflanzen lassen sie glücklicherweise in Frieden!


----------



## Suse (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s*

Versuchs doch einfach mal mit etwas Weißbrot.
Das kann ja nicht schaden.
(Damit kann man sie ja auch prima an die Handfütterung gewöhnen.)
Was meine nicht mögen, spucken die stumpf wieder aus.
Z.B. die hochgelobten superleckeren "Garnelen-Shrimps-Dings", 
die finden unsere Koi total doof.


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gemüse und Brot für Koi´s*

Hallo Susi!
Ich habe heute mal Johannisbeeren aus dem Garten versucht. War ein voller Erfolg.
Aus der Hand fressen sie bereits, jedenfalls der größte Teil vom Verein!


----------

